# snorkling a 225 moto 4 80s motel



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have a 225 moto4 that i had from when i was a kid and im wanting snorkel has anybody snorkeld one before and what all kind of vent lines were run up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I doubt anyone has snorkeled one of those!! Seems like all you'd need to do though is plumb up the air intake & run up the carb vent lines, and rear diff if its shaft drive, which I can't remember...


----------

